# New Addition (Non Knife)



## Salty dog (Nov 1, 2011)

Don't need the step ladder anymore.


----------



## lowercasebill (Nov 1, 2011)

that is a great pic . thanks .. next time someone complains send the 'new guy' to the kitchen door


----------



## The hekler (Nov 1, 2011)

Damn... I bet he uses a 300mm gyuto!


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 1, 2011)

Does he shave with a Beatty cleaver?

k.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Nov 1, 2011)

Seriously, that dude will need new cutlery. He could probably pinch his finger on a chinese cleaver!

Counter height must SUCK for guys that big. Props to him for keeping at it. I know I wouldn't want to work at knee-height.


----------



## ThEoRy (Nov 1, 2011)

Keep in mind however, the Spanish dudes are really only like 4'9"

:lol2::lol2::lol2:

True story. At only 6'3" I tower over these guys at work. They say, "Pero, Ricardito gigante!" lol


----------



## RRLOVER (Nov 1, 2011)

I have met him in person and he is a big boy.


----------



## Salty dog (Nov 1, 2011)

He's something like 6' 6'' and 300lb

Kitchen's are like hockey teams. It's good to have an enforcer.


----------



## ThEoRy (Nov 1, 2011)

Salty dog said:


> He's something like 6' 6'' and 300lb
> 
> Kitchen's are like hockey teams. It's good to have an enforcer.


 
And ONE black guy.


----------



## Salty dog (Nov 1, 2011)

LOL!


----------



## Salty dog (Nov 1, 2011)

Funny, in my first kitchen where I was chef and owner I was the ONLY white guy.


----------



## tk59 (Nov 1, 2011)

Salty dog said:


> Funny, in my first kitchen where I was chef and owner I was the ONLY white guy.


I was under the impression that was still generally true.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Nov 1, 2011)

Usually Mexicans don't allow pictures.....


----------



## Vertigo (Nov 1, 2011)

NO ChoP! said:


> Usually Mexicans don't allow pictures.....


 
Ugh, what?


----------



## NO ChoP! (Nov 1, 2011)

Seriously. Whenever we have magazines or newspapers come in, they want nothing to do with pictures....maybe fear of the INS? I dunno...lol (I like to give the guys props in the kitchen, make them feel good to get a mention in an article, etc...)


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm about 6'6" as well, but not close to 300.


----------



## add (Nov 2, 2011)

NO ChoP! said:


> Usually Mexicans don't allow pictures.....


 


Vertigo said:


> Ugh, what?


 


NO ChoP! said:


> Seriously. Whenever we have magazines or newspapers come in, they want nothing to do with pictures....maybe fear of the INS? I dunno...lol (I like to give the guys props in the kitchen, make them feel good to get a mention in an article, etc...)



INS... hmmm, perhaps.

Most often, I tend to attribute it to cultural modesty. A (house) guest mentality.

Regardless, those fellas look happy with their new coworker.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Nov 2, 2011)

Hmm, never thought of it like that. Makes sense... 

Saltys got a pretty open kitchen, plenty of room for the big fella.


----------



## tk59 (Nov 2, 2011)

NO ChoP! said:


> Usually Mexicans don't allow pictures.....


How do you know they are Mexicans?


----------



## ThEoRy (Nov 2, 2011)

tk59 said:


> How do you know they are Mexicans?


 
How do you know they're not? lol

Kidding aside we employ quite a few Ecuadorians, Dominicans, Mexicans etc. But yeah, they're all quite small heh.


----------



## Salty dog (Nov 2, 2011)

tk59 said:


> I was under the impression that was still generally true.



Only white guy with no Hispanics. Ebony and Ivory baby.


----------



## ecchef (Nov 2, 2011)

ThEoRy said:


> How do you know they're not? lol
> 
> Kidding aside we employ quite a few Ecuadorians, Dominicans, Mexicans etc. But yeah, they're all quite small heh.


 
As much as I like working with the Oki's, I'd give anything to have my NYC Mex crew here. Nobody worked harder than them or had more positive energy. 
At the end of an event, the guys would play a Cumbia song 'El Afilador'. That was the signal to distribute Cuervo shots and Coronas. I'd go over and help the dishwashers bang out the work. Sorry if I sound maudlin, but I'm a little homesick (and borracho) tonight.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Nov 2, 2011)

tk59 said:


> How do you know they are Mexicans?


 LOL, because they say they are? 

And yes, besides being outnumbered and having to listen to their choice of music on the radio, they are great to work with...


----------

